# Zantedeschia



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2011)

Calla Lily?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 13, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Calla Lily?



Yes


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks. I like the two-color effect.


----------

